# Moving to another city



## aspexil (Oct 16, 2015)

We are going to be moving within the next month. And I seem to be search challenged today as no matter where I search I can't find instructions on what to do when we take our Tivo Bolt to a new city. Can someone help this old man out? I'll probably remain OTA at this point in time. TIA


----------



## mark1958 (Feb 13, 2005)

I'm only guessing but I think you will have to is (repeat guided setup) with your new zip code


----------



## V7Goose (May 28, 2005)

Just re-run Guided setup to enter you new zip code.

After that is done, you will have to go through the tedious process of editing the channel list to select only the real channels that are available in your area - depending on where you are, that could be either a very short or long and painful process.

Once you have the channel list correct, you need to review your One-Passes to update any specific channels. Actually, I am not sure this last step is necessary; because, I have no idea if Guided Setup will wipe out your existing 1P list. But if they are not removed, most of them will probably be wrong unless you have them set them up to record from all channels.


----------



## aspexil (Oct 16, 2015)

Thanks folks. Covid threw a wrench in our plans. We are only now getting ready to close sometime in mid Dec on the new house. 

Is there a way to backup my OnePasses before I shut down the Bolt in case guided setup removes them? 

And is there anything special for the Bolt in terms of shutting down in preparation for the move? The Bolt will be well packaged and in my possession the whole time and treated with white gloves during the 3 hour drive to the new home.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

KMTTG does a good job of backing up (and restoring) OnePasses and Channels Lists.

-KP


----------



## KevTech (Apr 15, 2014)

kpeters59 said:


> KMTTG does a good job of backing up (and restoring) OnePasses and Channels Lists.
> 
> -KP


KMTTG was just updated a few days ago so now the RPC certificate does not expire until December 2022 instead of December 2020.


----------



## Rodney (Jan 26, 2002)

aspexil said:


> Thanks folks. Covid threw a wrench in our plans. We are only now getting ready to close sometime in mid Dec on the new house.
> 
> Is there a way to backup my OnePasses before I shut down the Bolt in case guided setup removes them?
> 
> And is there anything special for the Bolt in terms of shutting down in preparation for the move? The Bolt will be well packaged and in my possession the whole time and treated with white gloves during the 3 hour drive to the new home.


I've moved a few times with my Bolt (and other TiVos), and other than re-running Guided Setup there isn't anything else you should need to do. My OnePasses all stayed, but a few that didn't automatically get changed to the new network channels I had to manually change to the new station, but that is easy to do. Just go into modify options, it will show you the stations that have that show in your new area.

Having said that, it is always good to have a list of your OnePasses. I did screen shots from Tivo Online just in case, but didn't need them.


----------



## JohnWalker (24 d ago)

Try reinstalling this program and maybe it will be able to work correctly in the new place where you just moved. I have heard that such stories happen very often and since I provide moving services for people who like to move to new places, I help them in this in various ways. I have a van, but my help is not limited only by transporting things, so I like to give advice on moving and how it can be facilitated. I also tell everyone how they can get used to a new place very quickly, and if I know this place, then I tell about it and its features. I hope you will be able to cope with your problem. Good luck friend!


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

aspexil said:


> Thanks folks. Covid threw a wrench in our plans. We are only now getting ready to close sometime in mid Dec on the new house.
> 
> Is there a way to backup my OnePasses before I shut down the Bolt in case guided setup removes them?
> 
> And is there anything special for the Bolt in terms of shutting down in preparation for the move? The Bolt will be well packaged and in my possession the whole time and treated with white gloves during the 3 hour drive to the new home.


Guided Setup doesn’t remove the OnePasses.

They’ll be modified to move to the correct/new channel.


----------

